# Wildlife news bit



## Daniel Flather (Nov 4, 2014)

I have not seen this posted here, so here goes.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/grizzly-bear-gets-behind-photographer-jim-lawrence-s-lens-1.2822627


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 4, 2014)

Daniel Flather said:


> I have not seen this posted here, so here goes.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/grizzly-bear-gets-behind-photographer-jim-lawrence-s-lens-1.2822627


Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------

